# Bilt Hamber Citrus Bomb



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Can you ship this international? Also, is this something similar to Carpro SOpure?


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Flakey,

Unfortunately that product is an aerosole so unsafe to send by air.


----------

